# auto run pdf



## nugman (28. März 2003)

kann mir einer vielleicht sagen, ob es ne möglichkeit gibt, ein pdf mit nem auto run auf ne cd zu brennen?

möchte das pdf als vollbild starten und das ohne die lästige benutzeroberfläche.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. März 2003)

Ich behaupte jetz mal -> GEHT NICHT!!!

Und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Sinac (28. März 2003)

Hmm...
Also einfach nur öffnen dürfte kein Problem sein, musst
dir halt ne autorun.inf schreiben und mitbrennen, aber
ob das mit dem Fullscreen geht weiß ich nicht...

Obwohl ich mir vorstellen könnte das es da vielleicht nen
Parameter beim AR für gibt, aber keine Ahnung.

Achja, das setzt na klar vorraus das ACrobat Reader auch
installiert is =)


----------



## nugman (28. März 2003)

he bitte,
was war denn das fürn beitrag, webcutdirector?

"""Ich behaupte jetz mal -> GEHT NICHT!!! 
Und das ist auch gut so!"""

mit eventuell-behauptungen ist hier keinem geholfen.
halbwissen hab ich selbst genug!!!


danke sinac,
die sache mit dem vollbild lässt sich natürlich im acrobat regeln und mit der autorun.inf muss ich mich mal genauer auseinander setzen.

gruz 

nugman


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. März 2003)

Vermutungen? Das war ne Festellung, die ich gemacht habe, weil im normalfall kann man keine Dokumente per Autostart aufrufen, sondern nur ausführbare Dateien ( Exe, etc. ) und das ist nun einmal so, und keine Vermutung.

Wenn man z.B. ne HTM per Autostart aufrufen will, muss man auch den Umweg über ein Programm gehen, das das per Exe aufruft.

Erst denken dann antworten.


----------



## nugman (28. März 2003)

also dann gehts ja doch, oder???

geradeaus_lösungen find ich überall anders auch.
und vielleicht hab ich ja nur gehofft, dass mir einer
nen tip für mein prob. gibt und nicht 
selbstdarstellerisch rumpost.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. März 2003)

Ich sagte nicht das es geht, sondern erklärte warum es nicht geht und nur weil ich nicht zu 100% sicher bin habe ich das Verb "behaupte" hinzugefügt.

Und Aussagen wie :



> selbstdarstellerisch rumpost



kannnst Du Dir hier echt sparen, wenn Du es nicht verstehst was ich poste, frage höflich nach, aber nicht so, sonst lasse ich den Thread in den Untiefen unserer "Müllkippe" verschwinden!


----------



## caesar (28. März 2003)

da muss ich webcutdirector recht geben.

von einer cd lassen sich nur ausführbare dateien per autostart öffnen. hatte das selbe problem mit director. hier gibts ein (kostenpflichtiges) plugin speziell für acrobat dateien, um eben diese öffnen zu können. da brauchst aber director auch dazu.

ne andere lösung fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein.

/caesar_


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. März 2003)

Google - > Suchen - > 1. Link :

http://www.cdmenupro.de/beisp_pdf.htm

Vieleicht wird dir damit geholfen!

Und nun mache ich hier zu, weil dein Höfflichkeit ist mir zu hoch!

Merkzettel: "nugman" im Auge behalten!


----------

